# The Beauty of Pets!



## ruby333 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm surprised that noone has mentioned the "power" of pets in these posts! As a sufferer of IBS, depression, anxiety and phobias, I've found that one of the best support systems is pets (cats for me!). They're non-judgmental, they're great company for those times when you feel awful and can't leave the house and they're more than willing to hang out in the bathroom with you or just lie on the couch and sit with you while you feel miserable. For all of us who feel alone in the world, I think we should all consider giving an orphaned pet a good home because the benefits we're giving them are nothing in comparison to the love, loyalty and companionship that they'll give us. I don't know what I'd do without my "babies"!!!


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

I completely agree! I have 3 cats and just love them to death.







I love to snuggle with my girl cat Muffin when I'm feeling bad. She always makes me feel better.


----------



## PrairieAngel (Aug 29, 2002)

I completely agree that pets are great to help you feel better...for most conditions!! The time that you spend with them, you are not thinking of yourself or how crappy you feel. It is a pure love not complicated like human love! So you are never afraid to give your heart. I have had so many pets my whole life and they have taught me so much! Right now my menagerie is 1 cat, 5 rats and 7 gerbils.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm the same,I don't know what I'd do with out my baby kitty.she makes me so happy ,cause she can tell when I'm sad.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

i find the smae thing with my pets. I have six cats that are the best thing anybody could ever have abd my newest addition a baby sun conure. He requires so much attention that most of the time i forget i fell crappy while i play with him. so pets are a definate stress help for me


----------

